# What is the 722?



## nextime (Jan 28, 2004)

What is the 722 receiver?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

An upgrade to the 622. Google it. The only feature that we know of that the 722 has over the 622 is a bigger HDD.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Basically the 722 is the 622 with a larger hard drive and support for VC-1 decoding. VC-1 decoding is commonly used for HD decoding. It is also has a black case.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

A very pretty black case, that matches so nicely the rest of my black equipment... 

Plus, 50+ hours of HD recording time is nice too...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Of course, with improvements in MPEG4 encoding that + is going to be real (and also applies to to the 30+ hours on the 622).

MPEG4 HD programs can only take up only three times as much space as the same length program in MPEG2 SD. 200 SD hours = 66 HD hours with that kind of math.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Since going through all the efforts and plans for MPEG4... I have to think Dish isn't going to use VC-1 anytime soon for actual channels, since that would be a problem with their other ViPs prior to the 722... but am curious if perhaps they plan on using VC-1 for some of the VOD features, like HD, that the ViP722 will have more support for than the current receivers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Since going through all the efforts and plans for MPEG4... I have to think Dish isn't going to use VC-1 anytime soon for actual channels, since that would be a problem with their other ViPs prior to the 722... but am curious if perhaps they plan on using VC-1 for some of the VOD features, like HD, that the ViP722 will have more support for than the current receivers.


Yes ... the 722 (formerly known as the 622-1 just like the 622 was formerly known as the 962) has that VC-1 decoding for VOD (as well as other improvements that gives the receiver additional "future" functionality).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If the upgrade price comes down over time... I could see me swapping out my old 501 DVR for a 722, and moving my 622 to my non-HD machine and having a 722 for the main room. Just a few more months before I'm elligible for another Dish'n it up promo, so I'll pay attention and see how things look with the 722.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> Google it.


Or check the EKB ViP722


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> A very pretty black case, that matches so nicely the rest of my black equipment...
> 
> Plus, 50+ hours of HD recording time is nice too...


Mark, Any hints from Dish on anticipated change-out fees for those of us who currently lease our 622s? I think I'd like to exchange one of my two 622s because the 722 would fit in better with my other all black hardware in my media room...and its extra record time would be kinda nice too 

Thanks,


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

AVJohnnie said:


> Mark, Any hints from Dish on anticipated change-out fees for those of us who currently lease our 622s? I think I'd like to exchange one of my two 622s because the 722 would fit in better with my other all black hardware in my media room...and its extra record time would be kinda nice too
> 
> Thanks,


I have no idea...but there may be info tonight on the tech forum about it.


----------

